# Troy built TB250B leaf blower...carb or fuel line?



## sadams (Aug 20, 2010)

Newbie here, and green on small engine repair. Have a Troy Built TB250B leaf blower. Gives me a bit of trouble. I have to clean plug alot, but no big deal there. Started well today. Ran it out of gas. Will start and barely idle on carb position 1, but then when I switch to position 2 (where it is supposed to run) it will run for 2 seconds and stop. I see 2 fuel lines (???) on the thing. Primer bulb doesnt feel like it is pulling a vacuum. Wondering if 1. when I ran it out of gas I pulled some junk into fuel line or carb, or 2. if I have a cracked fuel line or primer bulb. Either way, the thing doesnt seem to be getting fuel. Ideas? Suggestions? Also have a push mower that idles up and down and up and down...vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom. A buddy said dirty carb. Think he is right? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sadams said:


> Newbie here, and green on small engine repair. Have a Troy Built TB250B leaf blower. Gives me a bit of trouble. I have to clean plug alot, but no big deal there. Started well today. Ran it out of gas. Will start and barely idle on carb position 1, but then when I switch to position 2 (where it is supposed to run) it will run for 2 seconds and stop. I see 2 fuel lines (???) on the thing. Primer bulb doesnt feel like it is pulling a vacuum. Wondering if 1. when I ran it out of gas I pulled some junk into fuel line or carb, or 2. if I have a cracked fuel line or primer bulb. Either way, the thing doesnt seem to be getting fuel. Ideas? Suggestions? Also have a push mower that idles up and down and up and down...vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom. A buddy said dirty carb. Think he is right? Thanks in advance


what make is the engine on the mower and horsepower ? 

the blower  could be a faulty spark plug or carb diaphragm


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

sadams said:


> Newbie here, and green on small engine repair. Have a Troy Built TB250B leaf blower. Gives me a bit of trouble. I have to clean plug alot, but no big deal there. Started well today. Ran it out of gas. Will start and barely idle on carb position 1, but then when I switch to position 2 (where it is supposed to run) it will run for 2 seconds and stop. I see 2 fuel lines (???) on the thing. Primer bulb doesnt feel like it is pulling a vacuum. Wondering if 1. when I ran it out of gas I pulled some junk into fuel line or carb, or 2. if I have a cracked fuel line or primer bulb. Either way, the thing doesnt seem to be getting fuel. Ideas? Suggestions? Also have a push mower that idles up and down and up and down...vroom, vroom, vroom, vroom. A buddy said dirty carb. Think he is right? Thanks in advance


Please separate your posts, put the mower in the 4-cycle forum if it is a 4-cycle to eliminate the confusion of a solution being for the wrong engine. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## sadams (Aug 20, 2010)

Worked on the leafblower. Fire is good. It is a fuel problem. Checked the filter, fuel line, and vaccum line: all fine. Took off the carb. Checked the fuel intake port into the carb: clear. Checked the primer bulb for cracks: nope. Gaskets all look good. Put it back together, and same problem. Didnt mention yesterday, but here is the problem. The primer is not pulling gas, like there is a leak somewhere, but like I said, all the stuff I would have guessed to cause that is fine. The primer bulb seems weak, like it has too much compliance. I wonder, eventhough the primer bulb is not cracked could it have weakened to the point where it just wont pull fuel? The lawnmower is fixed. Just a filthy governor.


----------

